# Depression



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Would like some help please. Am in a job I hate, I mean hate... I go into work in the morning and if this one woman is there, I'm in a bad mood the rest of the day, I can't stand to look at her let alone be around her. As soon as I get out of the building I almost start to cry. I find myself wanting to cry at the most stupid times - grocery stores, watching tv. Got to admit I have it pretty good, no money problems, no hubby problems, no family problems. Just a loner, don't make friends easily and have only 1 or 2 but they can't do anything because they have kids and I don't. they view me as a little strange -- "dink" double income no kids, type of things. I stay alone most of the time with my dog. I stand in the shower sometimes and just want to cry but I can't tell you why. went to psychiatrist and they said mild depression, no big deal. I've tried celexa (what a nightmare -- made me really sick), elavil, trazadone, you name it. paxil made me so jittery i couldn't stand it. maybe it's just menopause I don't know, what do you think? i tried several churches and getting out, but it's hard to do alone -- hubby works shift and is gone most of the time or flying with his friends (he's a pilot).


----------



## Brendy (Oct 31, 2000)

I know it's hard to do, but I would just try to desentize myself little by little to get back out - socially in the world. I never had any luck with meds myself, infact, they always seems to make worse problems. So I do go to church and I have met people I can be friends with at church. I don't go on bus trips, etc. where my IBS could cause me a problem. I go, for instance, to the zoo and either take a friend or meet a friend there - as it is about 30 miles from me. I know where all the bathrooms are at at our zoo and I can have a great day just talking all my feelings out with a friend who cares and her with me also. If your job is that bad, look for another one in the meanwhile, that or try to get a better attitude about this one woman you mentioned. Your anger doesn't hurt her, it hurts you. So if you can, let it go. I've been in jobs like that before too. I've quit some of them because of the stress it caused me, but sometimes I regret letting someone else make me feel like I have to leave an otherwise great job. Hope this helps.Brenda


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi genny,What you are describing doesn't sound like just "mild depression". Are you sticking with any of the meds that you mentioned? I wonder if a second opinion might be indicated?In the meantime, Brendy has given you some good advice.Evie


----------



## jonniebean (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey Jenny, Just read your post and could relate to what you wrote so much that I wanted to cry for you (please excuse the pun). My docs tell me that I have major depression. I've been through all the meds that you indicated & more. Paxil worked for a while, got the jitters, too, finally was put on Luvox, which is usually given for obsessive-compulsive disorder, but can be an effective antidepressant. Anyway, Luvox has worked the best for me. I'm still basically a loner, have IBS C&D, but the Luvox has helped tremendously with the sadness. I do have to force myself to be more sociable & have very few close friends & even those don't know the extent of my mental or physical problems because I find it too embarrassing or draining to explain. I'm fortunate that my husband is supportive & available, but I know that many times he just can't relate to my "qwirks". Hang in there. I'm hoping that you can find something that help.


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

You sound a lot like me. A loner, like to keep to myself. If I wasn't married I would probably be a hermit. I have been wondering if I might have slight depression because of my lack of motivation. I am tired all the time and I just don't care anymore that I don't do anything. I have only recently felt like this so i am hoping it might pass but who knows.I think the drugs is one thing that puts me off going to the doctor just yet, because a lot of people seem to have a lot of problems with them. Let us know if you find anything that works.


----------

